# How long do Vostok Amphibias last?



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello, I'm interested in getting a mechanical watch that will last fairly long when worn regularly.

How long do Amphibias last roughly? I keep hearing about how durable they are, but how would they compare to an skx, for example? Thanks for the help. I haven't seen this topic before.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

On the exterior they'll both last the same if kept under the same conditions. Seiko's movement is better quality but overall I would say that both will last for many decades if you take proper care of them.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Judging by the 1980s models I have purchased and the abundance of old ones on eBay, I don't think any of them have worn out yet. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The first one I bought cost £17. Lasted 15 years without a service, got loads of abuse. When it stopped working, it went in the bin, bought another for £32. Unless you can service them yourself, or you've got a cheapo source for maintenance, economically, in my case they're not worth repairing. Don't let that detract you from buying one though.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

10 Year service interval they can go for decades I have a bunch of ruskies currently being serviced.


----------



## JustinianIV (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! I'll definitely get one and soon!


----------

